# What would your bid be?



## Snow Captain (Nov 8, 2008)

3 year contract, 4 parking lots (no sidewalks), annual lump sum bid for each year.

Lot A- 6,500 sq. feet
Lot B- 17,500 sq. feet
Lot C- 28.800 sq. feet
Lot D- 58,000 sq. feet

Specs: 
--2" minimum (use own judgement on 1 1/2" snow falls)

--West Central Minnesota

--Payloaders (John Deere 644's) to do the work


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

Are we talking pavement sqft. any obstacles etc., does the snow need to be stacked elsewhere considering the small sized lots? are you using snow pushers? you mention "payloaders" how many?

ap


----------



## Snow Captain (Nov 8, 2008)

Lot A, B.& D are paved. Lot C is gravel. Nothing major for obstacles. No special provisions for piling the snow also. At this time it would be 2 payloaders with buckets (an 8' & a 10 1/2'). Looking into getting a pusher though..


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

YOu are going to use to 3 yard loaders for a total of 2.5 acres of lot? thats 30 minutes worth of work for one with a pusher, if you can fit it into the smallest lot.

I would just use a truck or ss on these lots, maybe 2....maybe your square footage is off..or maybe mines is....


----------



## Snow Captain (Nov 8, 2008)

the square footage is right....Maybe I'm not considering some of the obstacles. 1 lot has a center median going right down the middle of the lot.

I'm just trying to figure out an average # of pushes to consider since its lump sum for 3 years. I'm thinking about 25 pushes a year here in west central MN


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

$8500 per year @25 visits with out seeing the lots


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

$6250 and make sure you have a clause about fuel pricing since who know what gas will cost next yer or the third year


----------



## Snow Captain (Nov 8, 2008)

that's over 2 grand difference. Any other opinions? thanks


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

10337.50.....


----------



## Snow Captain (Nov 8, 2008)

salopez: why the jump? just curious here...are you serious?


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

Snow Captain;629617 said:


> that's over 2 grand difference. Any other opinions? thanks


HAHA at the least i can explain mine. i cant explain L&L's though. i think he just wanted to underbid me 

with one truck which is how i bid eveything, based on what one truck can do

110800sqft total
=about 2.5 acres
1 acre per hour
@$135 per hr 
=$337.5
$337.5x25visits=$8437.5
add some buffer and you get $8500


----------



## jayman3 (Jan 18, 2006)

I came up with 8310 so I would round it up to 8500 then add 5% for each addational year.Good luck.


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

OK, 
if your using one loader 2 hrs min.175 phr x 25; thats where id be.
Although you will find many others with no overhead could charge 6k if they want.
every region has different rates but personally..i wouldn't touch it unless I got my rate; why would you get into business in the first place, unless you have nothing else for the machines JMO


----------



## Snow Captain (Nov 8, 2008)

There's a "sweat-pant wearing" guy here in town who will bid it cheaper than we will...Will let you know what he bids it at...thanks for all the insight on this as I've never bid "lump sum" that far out before (3 years)


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

terrapro;629763 said:


> HAHA at the least i can explain mine. i cant explain L&L's though. i think he just wanted to underbid me
> 
> with one truck which is how i bid eveything, based on what one truck can do
> 
> ...


Well i was cheaper so i get the job !!!!!!!!!!

110800sqft total
=about 2.5 acres
1 acre per hour
@$100.00 per hr 
=$250.00
$250x25visits=$6,250.00

Its realy tuff to even get $100.00 per hour around here JMO


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

jayman3;629834 said:


> I came up with 8310 so I would round it up to 8500 then add 5% for each addational year.Good luck.


Instead of this you may want to calculate and increase, but then make it the same price for all 3 years. You still get the same amount of money over the 3 years, but I have done it this way before and found that then they dont come back and say... we dont want to raise it 5% how about the same for all 3 years. It just makes less negotiating...

Here are the times I get when I use my program

PROJECT SUMMARY 
Total Sq. Ft Total Acres 
Roads/Lots 110800 2.54 
Walks/Drives 0 0

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

PLOWING TIME FOR A SINGLE TRUCK AT VARIOUS DEPTHS 
2"-4" 4"-6" 6"-8" 8"-12" 
8' Blade 3:52 4:50 5:47 6:45 
8' w/wings 3:41 4:40 5:37 6:09 
9' Blade 3:07 3:53 4:40 5:36 
9' w/wings 3:05 3:42 4:32 5:28 
10' Pushbox 1:29 1:60 *2:13 *2:49

These numbers are at moderate speed... not wideopen peddle to the floor

The number I would use is the *BOLD*.... so lets say 2 hours on Average....
times whatever you are looking at getting for your loader per hour, with a 10fter. times your average falls in your area.... 25?

Also what varibles do you know about your competition? eg if most guys charge $125 a hour then if you go the same but with a pusher you will outperform them.

.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

Superior L & L;630329 said:


> Well i was cheaper so i get the job !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Its realy tuff to even get $100.00 per hour around here JMO


lol isnt that the truth. hopefully with the new dot laws being inforced that will help weed out the guys running an illegal operation.


----------



## PLCI (Nov 8, 2004)

Price assuming the lots are next to each other & no shoveling: $8,970.00 plus $2,625.00 for follow up saltings.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

terrapro;630636 said:


> lol isnt that the truth. hopefully with the new dot laws being inforced that will help weed out the guys running an illegal operation.


Ah Men


----------



## snowandgo (Oct 26, 2008)

$6375 without salt for one year

$6600 per year for three


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

I'll go $6,249.99. Just because I need the work this season.

Good Luck on the bid.


----------



## Snow Captain (Nov 8, 2008)

Well here are the results:

It's a 3 year contract lump sum bid

Bidder A: $ 50,000

Bidder B: $ 32,540

Bidder C: $27,925 (my bid)

Haven't been awarded the contract yet, but its looking good.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

wow 50G, that was unexpected. good for you and you are still going to make out okay in the end. just cross your fingers us MI guys dont move over to your neck of th ewoods


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Superior L & L;629356 said:


> $6250 and make sure you have a clause about fuel pricing since who know what gas will cost next yer or the third year


Exactly what I would have said. $100 per hour.


----------

